# Großes Fischesterben!



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo, 

nettes Forum hier, hab mich gleich mal angemeldet und komme auch gleich mit einem großen Problem:

Der Winter hat begonnen, für jedermann ersichtlich. Doch scheinen es meine Fische irgendwie nicht richtig zu kapieren.
Sie schwimmen den ganzen Tag direkt unter dem Eis rum, anstatt unten, wo es viel wärmer ist!
Aber das ist mein geringstes Problem. Mein Nachwuchs stirbt. Ich kann fast jeden Tag kleine Fische (so bis 3 cm) aus dem Teich fische. Inzwischen bin ich bald bei 20 Toten :cry:  und ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt. Ich habe Angst, dass mir alle Fische wegsterben (auch meine großen, meine Lieblingsfische).

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Oder Tipps?

GRuß

Alex


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Alex, 

hast du eine eisfreie Stelle an der Oberfläche? 
Wieviel Wasser faßt der Teich und wie tief ist er? 
Um welche Fische handelt es sich? 

Kann sein, dass sie ersticken. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!
Bis jetzt haben sie jeden Winter überlebt (das waren jetzt schon 3-4 Winter) mit maximal zwei toten kleinen Fischen.
Das Eis war bis vor kurzem noch abgetaut, hat sich erst gestern/vorgestern Nacht gebildet.
Es waren schon erheblich dickere Eisschichte drauf (bis zu 30 cm) über zwei Monate. Und da ist keiner gestorben.
Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 130 cm tief, wobei sich die Fische bis jetzt immer nur in der 90cm tiefen Zone aufgehalten haben, weil dort unten sehr viele Pflanzen sind (verstecken, vielleicht ist die Wasserzirkulation dort nicht so hoch).

Teich und Fische siehe Profil!

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Na, 
dann bleibt noch, die Wasserwerte zu messen. 
Kann man an den toten Fischen was aussergewöhnliches sehen? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Also man sieht äußerlich nichts (außer vielleicht ein paar "Knabberspuren" weil die anderen Fische ein bissel dran waren)!
Sie liegen halt tot rum...
Mir fiel heute auf, dass manche Fische relativ aktiv waren, für die Temperatur...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Also, 
entweder stimmt an deinen Wasserwerten was gravierend nicht, oder es sind __ Parasiten am Werk. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

hallo alex,



> Mein Nachwuchs stirbt. Ich kann fast jeden Tag kleine Fische (so bis 3 cm) aus dem Teich fische



ich habe fast die vermutung daß die fische zu klein/jung sind und nicht genügend reserve für den winter haben - möglicherweise ein zu spätes ableichen im teich, könnte dann unter "natürlicher selektion" der natur laufen.

fütterst du deine fische noch ???? auch im winter sind kleine futtergaben hilfreich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2005)

Also das füttern habe ich im Herbst abgestellt, da man unter einer bestimmten Temperatur ja nicht füttern soll.

Aber wenn ihr mir da Tipps geben könnt, wie oft, wie viel etc.. dann mach ich das mal.

Wie schon gesagt, die Opfer sind nur die kleinen Fische!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Alex, 


dass die Fische im 12000l Teich am verhungern sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Gerade Fischbabys finden im Teich natürliche Nahrung. 

Hast du deine Nitritwerte mal gemessen? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2005)

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich in dem Teich noch nie was gemessen.
Gerade Goldfische sind ja relativ unempfindlich... wir haben die reingesetzt, alles wunderbar, die __ Rückenschwimmer die ich dadurch ausmerzen wollte sind weg 

Naja, und jetzt stimmt irgendwas nicht. Aber ich kann mal meinen Nachbar (Aquarianer) fragen, ob er mir die Werte mal misst!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2005)

tu das.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2005)

Also mein Nachbar hat kurz die Werte gemessen. Als ich ihn dann fragt, welchen PH-Wert das Wasser habe, sagte er, er habe gedacht, er solle nur den No² Wert messen. Dieser sei im grünen Bereich, fast die gleiche Färbung wie bei ihm im Aquarium.

PH weiß ich also immer noch nicht, aber kann der Wert so schlecht sein? Ist doch Regenwasser.

Und mir ist was weiteres aufgefallen: über die Nacht wurden 5 Fische EINGEFROREN! Also man sie sehen putzmunter aus, sind aber eingefroren!
Die ganze Zeit unter der Eisdecke gewesen und dann ist das passiert... 

sind die Fische so blöd?
Die meisten halten sich jetzt unten auf. Drei Stück waren am Teichrand bei ein paar Steinen. Ich hielt sie für tot, zwei haben sich aber noch bewegt. Dann hatte ich erstmal größte Mühe, die ins Tiefe zurückzutreiben.... ich weiß nicht was da los ist...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Dez. 2005)

Leider fallen mir wieder nur noch __ Parasiten oder Faugase ein. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Ihrs,

ich würde doch eher zu *Sauerstoffmangel* tendieren!

Messe mal deinen Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt... das die Fische "blöd" sind, halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich   

Also messen ist angesagt, kaufe dir die wichtigsten Tests, die gibt es schon für kleines Geld.

Im übrigen sollte ein Teichbesitzer solche Tests  schon besitzen, denn auch Goldfische wollen/brauchen eine vernünftige Wasserqualität, 
und die muss halt ab und an mal geprüft werden..............


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Dez. 2005)

Ok,

was für Tests sollten denn dabei sein?

Mir fallen da mal so ein 

NOx
PH
Sauerstoff


.....?

habe in der Mitte mal ein Loch ins Eis gemacht, wos sehr dünn war.
Allerdings frage ich mich, ob die Pflanzen unter Wasser denn kein Sauerstoff produzieren.
Die letzten Jahre waren unter dem Eis immer Luftblasen sichtbar, bzw man sah die Luft aufsteigen... dass das nicht reicht wundert mich.

Sollte ich vorbeugend mal einen Styroporbollen in den Teich legen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Dez. 2005)

Hi,

am besten guckst Du *HIER* dann Gartenteich-Wassertests -Produktübersicht - Kombiset (Koffer)

Dort ist alles drin, was Du brauchst


----------

